# I'll draw or photoshop anything you want v4.0



## BEACHBUM (Aug 13, 2017)

*UPDATE ON THIS FORUM!!* My posts are going to go down a little bit, because I am going back to school, sorry <3

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Title explains it all... I have done this 3 other times, and it's because I'm bored.

DISCLAIMER!!!: don't get butthurt if I don't do your thing, I may not feel like doing it

Drawings: I will draw profile pics, images you already have, and/or random ideas! Keep in mind I'm using mouse and microsoft paint for these drawings. I will probably be a little rusty, because its been a good amount of time since I last did this!

Photoshops: I'm combining things, or... idk I'm not that good at photoshop

Here's some examples of both items


*DRAWINGS*



Suggestion: Walugi smoking weed


Spoiler










Suggestion: Fat Pikachu


Spoiler







Suggestion: Yourself


Spoiler










*PHOTOSHOPS*


Suggestion: Homer Simpson irl


Spoiler









Suggestion: Gamecube Dolphin


Spoiler









Suggestion: Normie memes of Feburary



Spoiler


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 13, 2017)

Skiddo


----------



## bennyman123abc (Aug 13, 2017)

Draw me m8


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 13, 2017)

Do whatever you want with Lilith.
Ok, have a little restraint, this is the Temp.


----------



## bennyman123abc (Aug 13, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Do whatever you want with Lilith.


You should NEVER give anyone that kind of power! You have to remember Rule 34 in those cases Lilith! RULE 34!!!


----------



## Alex119098 (Aug 13, 2017)

Can you draw Toad?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 13, 2017)

bennyman123abc said:


> You should NEVER give anyone that kind of power! You have to remember Rule 34 in those cases Lilith! RULE 34!!!


Did I fucking stutter?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 13, 2017)

Do whatever you want with Vinny.
Ok, have a little restraint, this is the Temp.


----------



## ShonenJump (Aug 13, 2017)

Microsoft paint 3d is really good option to make drawings( that is if you have windows 10)



Spoiler: Made with Windows paint 3D and mouse






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 13, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Skiddo


uhh, like I said I'd be rusty at the start:




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



bennyman123abc said:


> Draw me m8


this is a male figure! oi m8s don't ban me OI oi oi


----------



## iAqua (Aug 13, 2017)

sombra


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 13, 2017)

Alex119098 said:


> Can you draw Toad?


don't test me


----------



## HCartin (Aug 13, 2017)

What about drawing Princess Mononoke.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 13, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Do whatever you want with Lilith.
> Ok, have a little restraint, this is the Temp.


uhhh i didnt try real hard, because ive aleady photoshoped your FURRY! STOP BEING A FURY
this is the new one


 
this was my other one


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 13, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> uhhh i didnt try real hard, because ive aleady photoshoped your FURRY! STOP BEING A FURY
> this is the new one
> View attachment 95541
> this was my other one
> View attachment 95542


I said to do anything and you did something. You did not disappoint


You did one before?  If you tagged me, I have that disabled.


----------



## DKB (Aug 13, 2017)

draw my icon pls

need a hd version of it cuz it's impossible to find


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 13, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I said to do anything and you did something. You did not disappoint
> View attachment 95543
> 
> You did one before?  If you tagged me, I have that disabled.


it was in an older post, a "I will photoshop for free" one


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 13, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> it was in an older post, a "I will photoshop for free" one


Eh~ it's hit n' miss what I see anymore. I rarely see my notification below 20 and most of the time I just open them, then close them. 
I will have to check the other thread


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 13, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Do whatever you want with Vinny.
> Ok, have a little restraint, this is the Temp.


dawg, stop being a furry wth...
Also I couldn't find anything in the terms saying drugs in photos is bannable...



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

ima take a break tonight, will continue tomorrow!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2017)

Draw Satanichia


----------



## Alex119098 (Aug 13, 2017)

This is glorious


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 13, 2017)

iAqua said:


> sombra


----------



## migles (Aug 13, 2017)

draw a sexy chubby (not fat) mei!


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 13, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> Title explains it all... I have done this 3 other times, and it's because I'm bored.
> 
> DISCLAIMER!!!: don't get butthurt if I don't do your thing, I may not feel like doing it
> 
> ...


please make a tropical doorstop chilling in a flying bathtub smoking some pineapples and dancing unicorns.


----------



## Beerus (Aug 13, 2017)

draw me with a ball of yarn


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 13, 2017)

HCartin said:


> What about drawing Princess Mononoke.


Don't ask why


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2017)

draw anime grills getting nuked


----------



## x65943 (Aug 13, 2017)

draw kittens crying plx

Edit: holy shit mate I love your furry renditions. Moar furries need to post in this thread.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 13, 2017)

DKB said:


> draw my icon pls
> 
> need a hd version of it cuz it's impossible to find






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Felek666 said:


> Draw Satanichia


underago




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



migles said:


> draw a sexy chubby (not fat) mei!


uhh, loks like that chick from Peanuts


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Aug 13, 2017)

draw a dog smoking a spliff.


----------



## migles (Aug 13, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> uhh, loks like that chick from PeanutsView attachment 95594



so good


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 13, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> please make a tropical doorstop chilling in a flying bathtub smoking some pineapples and dancing unicorns.






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

im gonna take a little break, will be back in a few hours


----------



## BlueFox gui (Aug 13, 2017)

make me profile pic ULTRA realistic 4K


----------



## SahierKHLover (Aug 13, 2017)

please photoshop the shit out of crash bandicoot


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 13, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> View attachment 95596
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> im gonna take a little break, will be back in a few hours


you, sir, have my gratitude. (holy shit you actually did that)


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 13, 2017)

Can you draw me an MLG paper Mario for my profile pic please?


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 13, 2017)

Draw me like one of your French girls.


----------



## x65943 (Aug 13, 2017)

My interpretation of OP's interpretation of Lilith
It doesn't do your masterpiece justice, but I love your drawing so much it inspired me to make this.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 13, 2017)

I have a few questions.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Aug 13, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> View attachment 95599
> I have a few questions.


LMAO


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 13, 2017)

x65943 said:


> My interpretation of OP's interpretation of Lilith
> It doesn't do your masterpiece justice, but I love your drawing so much it inspired me to make this.


That reminds me of this.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 13, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> That reminds me of this.
> 
> View attachment 95600


THOSE FUCKING SHOULDERS


----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 13, 2017)

draw a blue spy


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Aug 14, 2017)

I want to be donald trump pl0x


----------



## XXXTORTELLINI (Aug 14, 2017)

Draw a toucan


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 14, 2017)

Draw me


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 14, 2017)

x65943 said:


> My interpretation of OP's interpretation of Lilith
> It doesn't do your masterpiece justice, but I love your drawing so much it inspired me to make this.


*Bro thats frickin cool*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BlastedGuy9905 said:


> View attachment 95599
> I have a few questions.


You didn't notice the groin in the original drawing???


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 14, 2017)

Beerus said:


> draw me with a ball of yarn


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 14, 2017)

VinLark said:


> draw anime grills getting nuked


middle grill is SMOKIN' in my opinion




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



x65943 said:


> draw kittens crying plx
> 
> Edit: holy shit mate I love your furry renditions. Moar furries need to post in this thread.


why the kittens? whyyyyyy...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> middle grill is SMOKIN' in my opinion
> View attachment 95614
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


You are the absolute best I love you no homo


----------



## Jacklack3 (Aug 14, 2017)

Photoshop my avatar so i'm NOT holding a ds and a stylus, so I just look like an insane person holding nothing


----------



## x65943 (Aug 14, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> middle grill is SMOKIN' in my opinion
> View attachment 95614
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Thank you bro  I love it


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 14, 2017)

Why does everything have tits?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 14, 2017)

Take the requests from your previous thread.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 14, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Why does everything have tits?


if you don't like it, then you won't like my next one...


----------



## Beerus (Aug 14, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> View attachment 95613


holy shit that looks good i could eat it


----------



## x65943 (Aug 14, 2017)

@Jacklack3


----------



## Beerus (Aug 14, 2017)

x65943 said:


> @Jacklack3


u for got the opai


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 14, 2017)

mech said:


> draw a dog smoking a spliff.


a doggo does a weedo (or spliffo if you think thats what its called)


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 14, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> a doggo does a weedo (or spliffo if you think thats what its called)
> View attachment 95616




OMG you nailed him so much!


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 14, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> make me profile pic ULTRA realistic 4K


----------



## dpad_5678 (Aug 14, 2017)

Do Trump and Hillary buttfucking each other. Yes, _*each other*_. As in _*both ways*_.


----------



## x65943 (Aug 14, 2017)

dpad_5678 said:


> Do Trump and Hillary buttfucking each other. Yes, _*each other*_. As in _*both ways*_.


related thread http://www.ign.com/boards/threads/i...enetrate-each-other-simultaneously.452539335/

Now I'm curious if this is really possible

EDIT: It's possible. If you really want to see it search "simultaneous f***" extremely nsfw obviously


----------



## Jacklack3 (Aug 14, 2017)

x65943 said:


> @Jacklack3


i look at it and it looks so good i forget that it's an edit


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 14, 2017)

SahierKHLover said:


> please photoshop the shit out of crash bandicoot


dis good?


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 14, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> Can you draw me an MLG paper Mario for my profile pic please?






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

BRB! gotta catch the new episode of rick and morty


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Aug 14, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> a doggo does a weedo (or spliffo if you think thats what its called)
> View attachment 95616



 Haha that's awesome!!!


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 14, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Draw me like one of your French girls.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 14, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> View attachment 95628


Now you can tell people that I'm not a trap!


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 14, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> draw a blue spy


My brother drew this while leaning over me on a touchscreen computer with his finger. It took him like 30 min and he wouldn't let me leave fml


----------



## Returnofganon (Aug 14, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> My brother drew this while leaning over me on a touchscreen computer with his finger. It took him like 30 min and he wouldn't let me leave fml
> View attachment 95629


I can vouch I did this lmao


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 14, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> View attachment 95622
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> BRB! gotta catch the new episode of rick and morty


That's awesome thanks


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 14, 2017)

XXXTORTELLINI said:


> Draw a toucan


Some nice vomit, and jiggle physics for @WeedZ


----------



## XXXTORTELLINI (Aug 14, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> Some nice vomit, and jiggle physics for @WeedZ
> View attachment 95630


It's beautiful


----------



## SahierKHLover (Aug 14, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> dis good?
> View attachment 95620


noice XD


----------



## vinstage (Aug 14, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> BRB! gotta catch the new episode of rick and morty


respectable


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 14, 2017)

Skyshadow101 said:


> I want to be donald trump pl0x


----------



## ShonenJump (Aug 14, 2017)

draw hank hill on crack!


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 14, 2017)

Nah3DS said:


> Draw me


man, yeeeaaah 3ds


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 14, 2017)

plz draw me some anime


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 14, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> Photoshop my avatar so i'm NOT holding a ds and a stylus, so I just look like an insane person holding nothing


rip, someone already stole my spotlight


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 14, 2017)

xXxSwagnemitexXx said:


> plz draw me some anime


this is from my favorite naruto screenshot


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 14, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> this is from my favorite naruto screenshot
> View attachment 95676


noice


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 14, 2017)

dsionr4 said:


> draw hank hill on crack!


----------



## ShonenJump (Aug 14, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> View attachment 95677



"I sniff propane and propane accessories"


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 14, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> man, yeeeaaah 3ds
> View attachment 95672


that's some nice quality pollo you've got there


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 14, 2017)

Hey there. I'd like to have a 1000°F knife and a -1000°F knife slashing and stabbing at each other get drawn pls.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 15, 2017)

Megadriver94 said:


> Hey there. I'd like to have a 1000°F knife and a -1000°F knife slashing and stabbing at each other get drawn pls.


This is still relevant, right?


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Aug 15, 2017)

Draw a berb pls


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 15, 2017)

Skyshadow101 said:


> Draw a berb pls


a wha


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 16, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> a wha


A bird, he meant.


----------



## cearp (Aug 16, 2017)

Please draw a really scary magikarp.
I might use it as my profile picture 
Thanks


----------



## XLuma (Aug 16, 2017)

Draw a.... Link on drug seeing Zelda for the first time ?


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 17, 2017)

cearp said:


> Please draw a really scary magikarp.
> I might use it as my profile picture
> Thanks


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Aug 17, 2017)

Frieza with a shotgun plz


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 17, 2017)

*UPDATE ON THIS FORUM!!* My posts are going to go down a little bit, because I am going back to school, sorry <3


----------



## cearp (Aug 17, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> View attachment 96004


Thanks very original!


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 19, 2017)

Lglaplante said:


> Draw a.... Link on drug seeing Zelda for the first time ?


I personally really like link in this one, idk why


----------



## Duckling (Aug 19, 2017)

a duck smoking a cig while wearing a (you decide)


----------



## XLuma (Aug 19, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> I personally really like link in this one, idk why
> View attachment 96171


 shit man you're a genius xD thanks  And can we do more then one request ?


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 20, 2017)

Lglaplante said:


> shit man you're a genius xD thanks  And can we do more then one request ?


sure, why not


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 20, 2017)

Draw Shrek using an air horn can with his left hand and wearing Deal With It glasses, all while surrounded by MLG stuff such as Doritos, Mountain Dew, x-shaped crosshares and the MLG logo. 

OR if you aren't up to that try this:

A PS Vita fan  with a sad face holding a Vita saying with the green text "still waiting for 3.61+ exploit for Homebrew" just above his head.


----------



## XLuma (Aug 21, 2017)

Hey! Do you think you could draw a Pikachu falling off the sky( with like a cool face we can saw he is scared )  with a box saying "Pikachu used Fly!" Just like in pokemon games ?


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 21, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Frieza with a shotgun plz


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Aug 21, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> View attachment 96448


Well I be dammed


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 21, 2017)

Duckling said:


> a duck smoking a cig while wearing a (you decide)


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 21, 2017)

Megadriver94 said:


> Draw Shrek using an air horn can with his left hand and wearing Deal With It glasses, all while surrounded by MLG stuff such as Doritos, Mountain Dew, x-shaped crosshares and the MLG logo.
> 
> OR if you aren't up to that try this:
> 
> A PS Vita fan  with a sad face holding a Vita saying with the green text "still waiting for 3.61+ exploit for Homebrew" just above his head.


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 21, 2017)

how long you give it till someone says to draw dick, tits, or ass?
also, why not draw Madoka <3


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 21, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> how long you give it till someone says to draw dick, tits, or ass?
> also, why not draw Madoka <3


Been asked already for hillary and trump doing simutaneous penetration...
Also don you want Madoka with a dick, tits, or ass? Bc I'll probably do that...


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 26, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> Been asked already for hillary and trump doing simutaneous penetration...
> Also don you want Madoka with a dick, tits, or ass? Bc I'll probably do that...


3rd person voice: And it's at that moment, jt relised, he fucked up
I posted before relising what this thread actually is, I couldn't bear to see such and innocent character mistreated like that o.o


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 27, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> how long you give it till someone says to draw dick, tits, or ass?
> also, why not draw Madoka <3


----------



## XXXTORTELLINI (Aug 27, 2017)

Draw Rengar


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 29, 2017)

XXXTORTELLINI said:


> Draw Rengar


I misread this as Dengar.
Also, Dengar.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Aug 29, 2017)

Can I get a picture of uuuuuhhhhhh Goomi a Gizda holding a sign saying "No fat chicks"?


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 31, 2017)

*THIS THREAD IS NOW CLOSED!!!* Thank you for all of the wonderful submissions, but I'm sorry, I almost never will do your drawing/photoshop if you put it on this thread anymore, because of school and lack of time! 
PEACE


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 31, 2017)

How about Labor day weekend or Winter vacation?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 31, 2017)

Megadriver94 said:


> How about Labor day weekend or Winter vacation?





BEACHBUM said:


> *THIS THREAD IS NOW CLOSED!!!* Thank you for all of the wonderful submissions, but I'm sorry, I almost never will do your drawing/photoshop if you put it on this thread anymore, because of school and lack of time!
> PEACE


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 31, 2017)

Welp, there is always the hope for a new thread by November or December...


----------



## XLuma (Aug 31, 2017)

That was cool tho


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Aug 31, 2017)

aaaaaAaaaaAaaaAAAAA I'lll have to draw my thingy myself then


----------



## Shadicluigi (Sep 7, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> don't test me
> View attachment 95539


Why is there pubes on his pants?


----------



## YuseiFD (Sep 7, 2017)

11/10 m8, you should be a mangaka


----------



## Drak0rex (Sep 7, 2017)

I'd like to see a mastiff banging a chihuahua. Photoshop that.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 8, 2017)

LolcatPlays said:


> Why is there pubes on his pants?


wtf, that's shit stains from his diaper


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Sep 8, 2017)

May i request something? O:


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 8, 2017)

I have one legit request. Would you kindly make a thinking emoticon for Lilith?


----------



## Shadicluigi (Sep 12, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> wtf, that's shit stains from his diaper


oh, aight


----------



## drenal (Sep 16, 2017)

draw my profile picture but better


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 17, 2017)

AlanJohn said:


> I misread this as Dengar.
> Also, Dengar.


----------



## callmeHUNTER (Sep 20, 2017)

draw mudkip please. XD i'll use it as my profile picture here


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 21, 2017)

did you do skido, do it, do it, mwahahahahahhahahhahaha


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 24, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> aaaaaAaaaaAaaaAAAAA I'lll have to draw my thingy myself then


you sure about that? only a month late!


----------



## gnmmarechal (Sep 24, 2017)

Megadriver94 said:


> Hey there. I'd like to have a 1000°F knife and a -1000°F knife slashing and stabbing at each other get drawn pls.


Just noticed this, -1000 ºF is around -573 ºC. Uh. That's like 200 ºC below absolute 0. lul


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

draw my avatar, man


----------



## DarkRioru (Oct 18, 2017)

draw my oc as a scott pilgrim character please


----------



## BEACHBUM (Oct 28, 2017)

callmeHUNTER said:


> draw mudkip please. XD i'll use it as my profile picture here


----------



## callmeHUNTER (Oct 30, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> View attachment 104234



OMG It's Beautiful


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Oct 30, 2017)

can you draw me an axolotl?


----------



## Polopop123 (Oct 30, 2017)

Draw jerry the mouse smokin a doob


----------



## BEACHBUM (Oct 30, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> can you draw me an axolotl?


----------



## GalladeGuy (Oct 30, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> View attachment 104406


Who hurt you?

Also draw me a freeze Kirby kthxbye


----------



## DKB (Oct 30, 2017)

I've been using the icon you drew me all this time so I think it's time for an update:





Draw this.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Oct 31, 2017)

Polopop123 said:


> Draw jerry the mouse smokin a doob


Jerry is so backed yo


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Oct 31, 2017)

Stunning. Beautiful. So great im using it as my profile pic. 


BEACHBUM said:


> View attachment 104406


----------



## BEACHBUM (Oct 31, 2017)

DKB said:


> I've been using the icon you drew me all this time so I think it's time for an update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This turned out like shit


----------



## Beerus (Oct 31, 2017)

draw me emilia best waifu


----------



## DKB (Oct 31, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> This turned out like shit
> View attachment 104419



that's terrifying


----------



## Megadriver94 (Oct 31, 2017)

Please draw Ranger from Quake1 shooting at emojis.

Here, in case you don't know what Ranger looks like


----------



## BEACHBUM (Nov 24, 2018)

Megadriver94 said:


> Please draw Ranger from Quake1 shooting at emojis.
> 
> Here, in case you don't know what Ranger looks likeView attachment 104476


ez, 1 year late


----------



## mrdude (Nov 24, 2018)

Please draw Donald Trump bare chested on a flying horse - with a large pitchfork in one hand, and a bolt of lightening coming from the sky - into the pitchfork. The other hand pointing at Vladimir Putin, as if to say "you're getting it - fuckface!".


----------

